

Can anybody recommend a web-traffic service? - Allocator2008

I recently for fun signed up for google adsense for my blog, and so wondered about how to increase traffic. I know there are lots of "web traffic generating" services out there, but also google doesn't allow adsense blogs to be run in popups. Anyone know of a good service to use for that sort of thing?
======
holdenk
You could try writing interesting content and growing organically rather than
paying for traffic. The kind of traffic you are likely to get from a lot of
these traffic services is of dubious quality. What subject area is your blog
about?

~~~
Allocator2008
well i sort of write about different stuff, depending on mood, lol! I like
politics so alot of stuff about Obama, McCain, all those guys. Also a bit in
there about AI since I am rather into the whole "robot" thing - probably too
much 'Terminator' as a kid! Link is <http://blogkinnetic.blogspot.com>. So no
real one "theme", but probably politics is a big one. One thing I know is some
pay-for-traffic loads sites into popups which google doesn't allow so I'd want
to avoid that.

